# Has anyone made their own styrofoam pumpkins?



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

I am going to try to build a couple of pumpkinrot sentinels this year. I have seen some great tutorials and have checked out pumpkinrots page. I see he used funkins but they apparently cost 99 +shipping. To expensive for me. 

So I am going to try to make my own styrofoam pumpkins. I just started tonight but figured I'd throw this idea out there. I have no idea if this will work..... but you know what they say, we learn just as much from our failures as our successes. 

I got some styrofoam sheets from home Depot for about $9. My idea is to cut them into smaller sheets, glue and stack them, then shape the styrofoam into a pumpkin shape and partially hollow it out. 

I've never done anything like this before so I am open to any feedback. 

What I have so far. 

The styrofoam 









Cut into 3 sections 16 inches long


















Stacked











Testing a few sheets out with glue. I am trying a spray on adhesive first. 



















I am going to let the 4 sheets I glued set until tomorrow and see how it works. I am open to any suggestions before moving on tomorrow.


----------



## slanks (Dec 17, 2007)

Stiltbeast has a video on making a pumpkin out of a beach ball, fabric and Great Stuff. You may want to check it out to see if it meets your needs or if you can glean some suggestions from it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSrQGKiFyVA


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I tried Stiltbeast's method. I'm not very good at it, but I think once I get it figured out it will be a great way to have a large pumpkin patch.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Someone on here built a pumpkin carriage out of foam sheets a few years ago. Same thing, just much bigger. I'll see if I can find the thread.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

This might be the link Screaming Demons is talking about...just in case you want to supersize yours

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...tty-much-finished-project-w-driver-added.html

A lot of people seem to have great success with the paper mache method. There should be quite a few threads for that, including a recent/ongoing tutorial thread by lizzyborden. Depending on what pm medium you use, it can be very inexpensive.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...ct-1-paper-mache-pumpkin-students-thread.html

In the meantime, good luck with the foam~it's fun to see somebody have a go at a different technique.


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

I have built two now and they get rave reviews. Here is a picture of the two completed pumpkins and a link to my album of in-process pictures...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/savageeye-albums-foam-pumpkin.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/savageeye-albums-jack-skellington.html


----------

